# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Posible pérdida de patrimonio hidráulico en Cieza

## Salut

Parece ser que han derribado una antigua central hidroeléctrica  :Frown: 

Aquí va la información:




> *Cesa la explotación hidroeléctrica de El Menjú en Cieza por abandono
> La CHS recupera el Dominio Público Hidráulico tras la demolición de una central que no funcionaba desde hace años*
> 
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) ha decidido cerrar las instalaciones de la central hidroeléctrica de El Menju, en Cieza, dado que éstas se encontraban en estado de permanente abandono y ruina. La decisión permitirá recuperar la zona de Dominio Público Hidráulico (DPH) y poner fin a la derivación de agua del río Segura hacia el citado complejo.
> 
> La CHS ha actuado de oficio al comprobar que la central hidroeléctrica llevaba ya tiempo inactiva y que el inmueble y la maquinaria asociados a su explotación se encontraban deteriorados. El Menju contaba con una concesión de aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico que le permitía desviar 8.000 litros por segundo del Segura en el denominado salto de El Menjú, una autorización que seguía en vigor pese al abandono del complejo. Por este motivo, el organismo de cuenca comunicó a Iberdrola Renovables su intención de comenzar el expediente de caducidad de la concesión, que el reglamento del DPH permite cuando se constata la interrupción permanente de la explotación durante tres años consecutivos por causas imputables al titular. 
> 
> También se indicó a la empresa la conveniencia de derruir la planta, debido a su situación de ruina absoluta, que impedía mantener en buen estado y vigilada la edificación. Iberdrola Renovables ha aceptado solicitando permiso para iniciar la demolición.


http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...enju_feb10.pdf

^^ Una vez más, nula sensibilidad por el patrimonio industrial  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

Una noticia antigua, que ofrece datos para considerar su valor historico. Lástima no haber recibido a tiempo esta información, para hacer algo de ruido:




> *Operación recuperar El Menjú
> Medio Ambiente da los primeros pasos para hacerse cargo del aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico de esta joya natural y paisajística*
> 
> CLAUDIO CABALLERO El ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Rural y Marino ha dado un primer paso para recuperar la finca ciezana de El Menjú, un espacio de gran interés paisajístico ubicado en Cieza, en la margen derecha del Segura. 
> 
> El Ministerio quiere de esta forma recuperar la titularidad del aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico de la zona (donde antaño hubo una importante central que ahora está inutilizada) y para ello ha abierto un expediente para la posible extinción de los derechos de explotación del mismo. 
> 
> La resolución señala que este aprovechamiento está inscrito a nombre de Salvador Moscó y otros pero que quien realiza la explotación es la empresa Iberdrola Renovables, a la que se puede considerar la legítima titular del mismo. En la resolución del Ministerio se revela que el aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico "se encuentra en estado de abandono y ruina desde hace muchos años".
> 
> ...


http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/muni...ju/212807.html

^^ Mucho ensalzar los valores de la finca, pero luego a la central a derruirla  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

He encontrado una web con fotografías de la finca de El Menjú, incluyendo algunas de la central hidroeléctrica:
http://picasaweb.google.com/jqn.gomezcarrillo/Menju#

 :Frown:

----------


## Xuquer

Bastante desolador y triste el abandono que presenta   :Mad:  :Mad: 
Con permiso de Joaquin Gomez, autor de la foto

----------


## Salut

Envié hace unos dias un correo al PSOE de Cieza, y todavía no han dicho ni mu... Me temo lo peor  :Frown:

----------


## lolita

Hola a todos;

Soy nueva en este campo, pero muy interesada en la materia; y como veo que vosotros la dominais, y tambien estais muy interesados, queria pediros un poquito de ayuda....

Queria realizar un estudio sobre la situacion de los embalses españoles(de lo que tengo ya mucha informacion) y de las centrales de generacion hidroelectrica.

No se muy bien donde encntrar un listado de TODAS las centrales existentes en España. Tan solo hay informacion de las de gran potencia (en REE) pero de minihidraulica no encuentro nada; no se donde localizar un listado de las centrales con la potencia de cada una de ellas...AGRADEZCO DE ANTEMANO vuestra ayuda...

Un saludito a todos

----------


## Salut

^^ Complicaete lo tienes!

En principio cada confederación hidrográfica debería tener un catálogo de esas centrales. Otra cosa es que esté disponible al público.

Una de las formas más fáciles que tienes para encontrarlas es mirar el documento de Presiones e Impactos (informe de artículos 4, 5 y 6 de la DMA), en los nuevos planes hidrológicos de cuenca. Y allí pues investigar el uso de todos los azudes y derivaciones que indican.

También puedes ir a la Delegación de Cultura de tu provincia, porque muchas centrales minihidráulicas están protegidas.


Finalmente, consultar a las eléctricas no es mala opción:
http://www.iberdrolarenovables.es/wc...MINIHIDRAULICA

----------

